# KRON (San Francisco) owner to restructure under Chapter 11



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From SF Gate:

*KRON owner to restructure under Chapter 11*


> Young Broadcasting Inc., owner of San Francisco's KRON television station and nine stations affiliated with the CBS and ABC networks, said Friday it has filed for Chapter 11 protection in U.S. bankruptcy court in Manhattan.
> 
> The New York company said it will continue to operate the stations without interruption.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

